# New strain called Medicine Woman. Heard of it?



## stunzeed (Dec 22, 2009)

Just got a few new strains and need some input. What do you guys think of Medicine Woman, Master Kush, Trainwreck, Williams Wonder and Super Skunk?thank you in advance!

Stunzeed..


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried Medicine woman once and would like to grow it. I think it is good medicine, relaxes muscles but not stoned stupid in the head.

Love train wreck..good medicine too but can make ya giggle. Gotta love that.
Thats all I know.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

Just harvested a trainwreck. Love the grow, love the smoke. Got a thai super skunk thats taking forever to finish!!!!!!! Looking foward to the smoke though.


----------

